# Reemplazo STK 442-1101.



## victor joel (Sep 22, 2017)

Hola amigos está vez vengo para que me ayuden con un híbrido.se trata de un STK 442-1101 no logró encontrar sustituto porfavor si alguien conoce algo de este circuito integrado ayuda


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 22, 2017)

victor joel dijo:


> Hola amigos está vez vengo para que me ayuden con un híbrido.se trata de un STK 442-1101 no logró encontrar sustituto porfavor si alguien conoce algo de este circuito integrado ayuda



Es de un Pionner, un Aiwa o un Technics? Si es asi encontarle reemplazo pin a pin va a ser dificil


----------



## victor joel (Sep 22, 2017)

Es un philips


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2017)

Tratá de conseguir el diagrama de ese aparato : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f45/sitios-esquematicos-manuales-servicio-descargar-gratis-97989/


----------



## ninodeves (Sep 23, 2017)

solo tiene estos reemplazos STK442-090; STK442-120; STK442-130; y son tan dificiles de conseguir como el primero.


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 24, 2017)

Pues depende el sitio porque aqui aunque hace muchos años no se consiguen los sanyo legitimos si se consiguen los coreanos de buena calidad

Victor joel por favor deja una foto del integrado de frente donde se vea su referencia y cantidad de pines


----------



## josco (Sep 24, 2017)

Me da la impresion de que no es 442-1101, mas bien me suena a 442-110 I puede no ser 1 mas bien una letra al final. pon una foto para mas seguridad.


----------



## ninodeves (Sep 24, 2017)

josco dijo:


> Me da la impresion de que no es 442-1101, mas bien me suena a 442-110 I puede no ser 1 mas bien una letra al final. pon una foto para mas seguridad.



es que el 442-1101 no existe,es el 442-110.


----------



## victor joel (Sep 24, 2017)

Hola colegas ya me di cuenta es que termina en I es el 110 gracias por su ayuda


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 24, 2017)

ninodeves dijo:


> es que el 442-1101 no existe,es el 442-110.



No es que no exista puede ser un "1" o una "I" lo que pasa es que en aquella epoca los fabricantes de equipos de consumo mandaban a fabricar referencias de integrados NO comerciales de la linea STK a la japonesa Sanyo, un ejemplo de eso la referencia que estan hablando o esta otra, el STK419-130

Empresas que hacian esto eran Aiwa, Fisher, Pionner, Technics, Panasonic y para colmo de males no hay datasheet oficial del fabricante de estos integrados, tal vez algo de informacion y compras del producto en paginas extranjeras pero nada mas.


----------



## victor joel (Oct 19, 2017)

Gracias a todos pude resolver


----------



## SKYFALL (Oct 19, 2017)

victor joel dijo:


> Gracias a todos pude resolver



¿Como lo resolviste victor que pudiste hacer?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 19, 2017)

No conseguia el : STK 442-110 1

Pudo conseguir el : STK 442-110 I 



victor joel dijo:


> Hola colegas ya me di cuenta es que termina en I es el 110 gracias por su ayuda


----------



## josco (Oct 20, 2017)

Igual se puede poner un442-120 o un 442-130 lo dificil es conseguir buenos.


----------



## SKYFALL (Oct 20, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No conseguia el : STK 442-110 1
> 
> Pudo conseguir el : STK 442-110 I



Pequeño detalle


----------



## duflos (Jun 25, 2018)

Hola gente alguien tiene el pcb del stk442-130 tengo uno original me gustaría armar un amplificador con este, también tengo un trafo que también quedaría genial para este desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Lucho LP (Jul 9, 2018)

Hace poco me volví loco buscando un reemplazo adecuado para un STK-040 acá en La Plata. Di vueltas por todos lados preguntando, busqué hojas de datos y comparé pinouts y características elementales, etc...
Finalmente decidí no perder tiempo y solucioné el problema armando dos placas muy comprimidas (una por canal) con unos TDA 2030 y cableando los pins necesarios... Quedó excelente y sonó de maravillas!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2018)

Por algún lado debería andar el post  . . .  yo hice lo mismo pero cableé las patas de los dos LM1875 a los lugares correspondientes sin cambiar componentes y anduvo perfecto !


----------



## Lucho LP (Jul 10, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por algún lado debería andar el post  . . .  yo hice lo mismo pero cableé las patas de los dos LM1875 a los lugares correspondientes sin cambiar componentes y anduvo perfecto !



Claro que funciona perfecto! La verdad que perdí más tiempo buscando el reemplazo que haciendo las plaquitas.
En el caso tuyo habrá sido más rápido todavía, yo elegí los TDA porque tenía todo para hacerlo.
Abrazo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2018)

Era algo así :


----------

